

Show HN: Evangelist as a Service - SteveCoast
http://my-evangelist.com/

======
SteveCoast
I've been an evangelist and hired them in the past. It's hard and expensive.
Then when you have an evangelist, you have to pay a bunch of money to fly them
around to conferences. They burn out. And then, when you go to a conference,
most of the people manning booths aren't super excited or inviting.

So I figured, why not offer evangelism as a service? Help man your booth, plan
great talks, run and attend meetups, help with online evangelism. Maybe you
just want to know what's going on at conferences.

It's not a replacement if you want a full-time person who truly believes in
your product, but it's a way to fill out your team or hire someone to do a
conference for you here or there, far cheaper than hiring someone. All
feedback welcome, especially ideas on how to reach the right audience.

